# Likely fraudulent auction on ebay



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi all,
Just a heads up, I have paid for this set through offerup and am awaiting shipment, then the seller apparently relisted it on ebay. I am not attached to the set but am mad at the seller and do not find them trustworthy. If you end up purchasing this set, I hope you receive it and it treats you well, but I would be aware of this seller. I did fill out a report for what ever that is worth with both offerup and ebay, and am confident I will get a refund if the set doesn't end up on my doorstep. Have a good weekend, sorry for the bummer of a post!
Vintage American Flyer Train Set Parts | eBay


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Is it the same seller? Usally the scamers just use someone elses pictures and list the item on offer up. So the e bay one may be real. Offer up became a haven for scams. You used to be able to do a google search on a picture, if it came up in diffrent ads, it was a scam. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The seller has 0% positive feedback on ebay. Never a good sign.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

sjm9911 said:


> Is it the same seller? Usally the scamers just use someone elses pictures and list the item on offer up. So the e bay one may be real. Offer up became a haven for scams. You used to be able to do a google search on a picture, if it came up in diffrent ads, it was a scam. Hope it all works out for you.


I do believe it is the same seller, both user names are similar to Codi and both are from the same area in Idaho. I imagine that they sold it to me, and then got on ebay and found they could probably get a few more bucks for it, so listed it and stopped communicating with me. But offerup already took my payment, so I don't feel it is theirs to relist, and I don't believe they will see much more out of it than what I have already paid for it. Regardless, as I said, I am pretty sure I will get my money back, but I would hesitate to do business with this guy, if he can get your money and run, I think he will. I like and trust ebay and have only screwed myself on purchases there. I have always been skeptical of offerup, but figured I would give it a try and the price seemed right. Live and learn.
TimmyD


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Good luck I saw that on e bay the shipping price was nuts in my opinion almost 40. For shipping


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I used to get lots of stuff on let go, when they got bought out it went down hill only scams. So I dont even look at it now.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am going to agree with Lehigh74. Do not bid when a seller has ZERO auctions. Or even low number.
Usually is a seller that has had trouble in the past and is starting over with a new name. Once a bum
always a bum.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

alaft61ri said:


> Good luck I saw that on e bay the shipping price was nuts in my opinion almost 40. For shipping


I think the wooden box comes with it and the transformer both heavy but that being said I would not want to pay that much just for shipping ether. It may not be worth the bid if you look the at the front of the loco the front of the boiler where the light would be is missing so is the motor even in it?? With 0 feedback and very little info on the set says RED LIGHT to me.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I agree that something is fishy with this particular seller here….but didn’t every legitimate seller on eBay start with zero auctions once in their lives…..?


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> I agree that something is fishy with this particular seller here….but didn’t every legitimate seller on eBay start with zero auctions once in their lives…..?


I wasn't trying to say that this guy was a scam artist trying to prey on people, but he definitely has the set cross listed, and failed to complete the transaction when I bought this set. My money has been returned. I would probably classify him as a deadbeat seller, for whom completing a transaction just isn't worth his time. Regardless, not someone I intend to do business with in the future. I hope the set exists, and that someone ends up being happy with it if he ever ships it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Old Hobo, you are correct, everybody starts out with ZERO. Yes, a little tough to get started.
I have seen sellers require buyers to have so many transactions before them bidding on seller's
stuff. Those numbers mean something. Kinda like a BBB rating. I have 700 transactions and a 
100% rating as buyer and seller. Probably a safe guy to do business with.


----------

